# I want to Buy 200SX but I know shit! HELP :)



## toxsickcity (May 24, 2004)

Hi, To start I am a complete loser to knoweldge to cars! hehe

I am in thailand and need to purchase a car, I came close to gettin an RX7 but Mazda are not very popular here fer service etc.

I looked and Looked and I see 200SX they are a sweet lookin car, that have 4 seats and would like to get one

As far as I know I am able to choose between different year models only between 92 and 94 thats mostly whats avil here. I'm sure they use the 18DET engine which has turbo! is that correct?

Now as I am a little bit of a tweaker is it possible to get mods for performance? can you tell me what type they are and what I should look for?

You may laugh at this next part.. but I was playn Need For Speed Underground, and I notice throuout the game and get upgrades to purcase to your car. eg: stage 1,2,3 Turbo, ECU Chips and engine changes like input manofold! whatevern else. they said they researched the stuff, does that mean If I wanna have a Faster car I can go and buy a bigger stage 3 turbo and ecu etc... or is that just game world?

if you can give me any tips for me I'd be highly appricative and I'd love to learn about upgrading performance an all that type a shit.

thanks in advance..

Toxsickcity...


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

toxsickcity said:


> Hi, To start I am a complete loser to knoweldge to cars! hehe
> 
> I am in thailand and need to purchase a car, I came close to gettin an RX7 but Mazda are not very popular here fer service etc.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the 200sx you're seeing in Thailand is what we call the 240sx here.

Probably looks something like this one (give or take a model year) http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/project240/images/pp240.jpg

As for our 200sx it looks like this
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/images/brad7.jpg

They both use the same block (motor, although the small one is FWD the larger one is RWD) they're VERY different cars.

The 240sx (200sx where you live) is a much better performer than ours is as it has a better stock suspension and is likely using the SR20DET although some earlier one's do have the 1.8 litre version.

As for upgrades, there are tons of them available for that car. Everything from larger turbos, suspsension parts, engine internal parts...you name it, it has it.


----------



## toxsickcity (May 24, 2004)

Thank-you Pocket_Rocket...

arhhh yep the car looks like the First link you gave me...

there is a online site and I will show you what I am interested in.
http://www.one2car.com/CarInfor/cardetails.aspx?caridx=C15041010&row=2

goto that link it has the photo and little specs of that car.

http://www.one2car.com/CarInfor/cardetails.aspx?caridx=E07048010&row=2#

this is a 1994 and says it use 18DET
the first link says 2000cc! but who know if you can believe what they say.. hehehe

IF you curious, each 100,000 baht = to $4000 Australian Dollar!

quite expensive i think but all cars here are over priced, nothing can be done!

thanks for your input.

Tox.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

the car you are reffering to is the 180sx , with a CA18DET , 1.8 liter turbo :thumbup:

EDIT .. the red car you linked to above is not a 2.0 its a CA18.


----------



## toxsickcity (May 24, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> the car you are reffering to is the 180sx , with a CA18DET , 1.8 liter turbo :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT .. the red car you linked to above is not a 2.0 its a CA18.



Is the 2.0 much better then a 18DET can someone comment of KW(kilowatt)

also does anyone know what 0-60 or 0-100 difference the different engine makes?

also I have a general question.
What does that METAL ROD across the engine bay area provide? It seems to go from each of the Front sespension Mounts

yours trylu
Tox.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

toxsickcity said:


> also I have a general question.
> What does that METAL ROD across the engine bay area provide? It seems to go from each of the Front sespension Mounts


Strut tower bar. it assists in bracing the chassis and provides a slightly firmer ride.

EDIT: when cornering, I mean


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get that red 180sx if you can
you wont be disappointed
that's a damn nice car


----------

